# Giardia treatment



## Derek Milliken (Apr 19, 2009)

So I've got a new puppy, pics and story to follow soon, but unfortunately he and his litter mates all brought home a surprise with them. Giardia 
They've pretty much all been treated with some combination of panacur, metronidazole, other drugs or all of the above. But this bug doesn't seem to want to go away. 
So I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas for either treatment, or at least supportive therapy while we get rid of this. 
Thanks in advance, 
D


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

It's easy to re-acquire. You have to clean stuff, make sure you have clean up contaminated surfaces / water sources, and make sure you are not just keeping a cycle going. You may also have to extend the treatment longer than the recommended time to make sure you have killed everything. Also have them re-tested to make sure its giardia and not something else.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Dog should be washed every day for at least 5 days during treatment and its living/kennel area should be cleaned thouroughly. All this to prevent recontamination of the pup. If you have other dogs then have them checked as well. Giardia is easy to recontaminate and can also jump to humans so wash up every time you have been in contact with the dog or you will enjoy this sick pup for a very long time. 




Derek Milliken said:


> So I've got a new puppy, pics and story to follow soon, but unfortunately he and his litter mates all brought home a surprise with them. Giardia
> They've pretty much all been treated with some combination of panacur, metronidazole, other drugs or all of the above. But this bug doesn't seem to want to go away.
> So I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas for either treatment, or at least supportive therapy while we get rid of this.
> Thanks in advance,
> ...


----------



## Charles Lerner (Sep 6, 2009)

If they've been treated multiple times I would recommend stopping treatment for it and let them grow up a bit - give their immune systems a chance to mature and take care of it.


----------



## Derek Milliken (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the answers. 
Mainly all things we've been doing here so far though. He's been kept away from the older dog, who's asymptomatic so far. Everything is being kept clean beyond what I would normally care about. 
I've been through Giardia with dogs before and this puppy is nowhere close to as bad as I've seen (soft stools, not explosive), but it's still a pain in the ass. 
Guess I was hoping for some secret European cure Alice could turn me on to 
Plus he's growing fast right now, so I don't want him losing that. 
Plus side, if this is his personality sick, he's gonna be something special when he's healthy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ang Cangiano (Mar 2, 2007)

How long have you gone with the fenbendazole? You need to go at least 6 days, preferably 10 without interruption. Then again a week later.

Ang


----------



## Gina Pasieka (Apr 25, 2010)

There is something to say about stopping the antiparasitics and letting their immune system have some time. Good hygiene is very important. It would have been wise to actually bathe the pup every day during the treatment and make sure all the areas are sanitized. Talk to your vet about adding in probiotics, increasing the soluble fiber in their diets, and adding in tylosin to help control the diarrhea. Good luck...giardia is a real pain.


----------

